# New Orleans Hornets' Julian Wright set to benefit from Rasual Butler trade



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> The first thought that popped into Julian Wright's mind when he learned the Hornets had traded Rasual Butler two weeks ago might have been the same as the average fan.
> 
> "We just traded away a starter for a second-round draft choice," Wright said Sunday.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/08/new_orleans_hornets_julian_wri_3.html

Sounds like this is Julian's chance. Hope he capitalizes.


----------

